# Rockler corner caster - errr corner STOP blocks



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet Rockler would let you return them


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

HF has some casters that just screw on the bottom. They're blue, works good enough on my BS.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I use a lot of HF casters. Cheap and never had a problem.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

And.. I have a mantra… after using lots of different casters. Anything under 4" wheels will be stopped by an extension cord or a thick lump of wood shavings, not to mention a small wood chip. 4" or greater seems to ride up over a lot of stuff. The bigger the better.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Larger wheels are the best for the reason previously stated


----------

